# Celery



## tortoise5643 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi all, I jut got a lot of celery from the store. I was wondering if I can feed it to my tortoises?. They are a sulcata and redfoots. There is a ton of celery. I'm talking like 1.5 cubic feet of it. How should I feed it? All at once or spread out with terr normal meals?
Thank you

And ps, I hatched my first ever turtle or tortoise last Sunday. It was a redfoot later by me female(on the ground outside).



That's the little guy


----------



## wellington (Nov 19, 2013)

No. http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp?catID=620


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 19, 2013)

On the morning after any family holiday, you will see me feeding celery tops and bottoms to my tortoises. I do not feed a lot at one time, nor do I feed it regularly.


P.S. Congrats on the new hatchling!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks like you're going to be eating a lot of celery! 

I don't feed it to my tortoises at all...but that's because I love it sauteed with onions and there's never any left over for the tortoises.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 19, 2013)

As long as it is not fed every day, all day, for days on end. Chop, chop, chop. As an every few months treat only. They may not eat it. Celery soup for you! : )
I love this one: http://www.thedailygreen.com/healthy-eating/recipes/2544


----------



## tortoise5643 (Nov 19, 2013)

Well I can't eat it because it came from a barrel of food that was no longer "sellable" at our local market as it had gotten old. That's where I get most of my tortoise food and today they happened to have only a ton of celery.


----------



## Tom (Nov 19, 2013)

I mix it in with other stuff and feed it to mine once in a while.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 19, 2013)

tortoise5643 said:


> Well I can't eat it because it came from a barrel of food that was no longer "sellable" at our local market as it had gotten old. That's where I get most of my tortoise food and today they happened to have only a ton of celery.



While it is no longer "sellable", it is still safe to eat. It's just older so does not look as good and will have more waste to it. So go ahead and get some squeeze cheese or peanut butter and start crunching away. Freeze some for future soups and tortoise feedings too.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh.MY.Gosh!! That little hatchling is darling. Congrats on the baby. And I'm with Jacqui, especially if you make soup and freeze it for when it gets cooler and cooler. Score on all that produce! Woo hoo! : )


----------



## jaizei (Nov 20, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> tortoise5643 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I can't eat it because it came from a barrel of food that was no longer "sellable" at our local market as it had gotten old. That's where I get most of my tortoise food and today they happened to have only a ton of celery.
> ...



I can't do that. Bananas are the worst. Even packaged food, anything that gets close to its "expiration" date gets tossed to the worms or bsfl.


----------

